

Raven paradox - xtacy
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Raven_paradox

======
getonit
I hate that reasoning, it's a cheap trick to use a false dichotomy to make
yourself a paradox. The green apple is not in support of the first rule, it is
just not invalidating it. It is neutral, rather than confirmative or
invalidatory. Saying that it supports the first rule is a cheap 'there's
nothing in my hand' trick, and I can see from the shape of your hand that
you've palmed something.

